# Any info about petsupplymania.com ?



## dim (Jan 4, 2013)

Is anybody has an experience with petsupplymania.com? It has a lot of stuff in stock, but I could not be able to find any reviews or other information from someone who actually bought from them. So, any information would be helpful to make sure that is not a SCAM.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

you are not kidding they sure do have alot. 

i would suggest calling the phone number and getting a feel for them from the phone call. maybe even call a a day after your first call.

okay so personally i would not trust a site that does not accept pay pal as a method of payment.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Bed, Bath and Beyond, Kmart, and several other large national retailers (that own many different distribution chains) offer similar multitudes of stuff at their online sites. Most of the odd stuff you wouldn't think to order from them is drop shipped from something like an Amazon warehouse, and never sees a store. Try a search for some industry standard name, such as Aquaclear to get into the fish supply area.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm leery of any business I can't find an actual physical location for outside of a UPS mailbox drop address.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Looking at their website, the only location (or any "about us" info") is their New York location. A suite? Anyhow, I went to the New York BBB and entered their name. They are not registered with the BBB and on the BBB site under "additional information" it states a file was open on them on March 27 2013. 

This is a cut & paste from the BBB;
Based on BBB files, this business has a BBB Rating of No Rating. The reason is as follows:

BBB does not have sufficient information to determine how long this business has been operating. BBB made one or more requests for background information from the business. BBB has not received a response from business and/or has not been able to verify information received from business.

red flags everywhere in my opinion!


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Just a drop ship company.
I have seen better prices though, even on fostersmith.
I would suggest shopping around, save some bucks.
Fostersmith also has coupon codes for free shipping if you spend $50.00 etc. 
Cool stuff like that,

-Gordon


----------

